# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  طريقه اطفاء الكمبيوتر بوقت محدد بدون برنامج

## sad love

كيف تطفىءجهازك بعد وقت معين انت تحدده بدون برامج ولا اضافات ولا شئ -- مجرد بعض الأوامر .
الطريقة سهلة وحلوة وبسيطة ومافيها اي تعقيد ومفيدة جدا -- لنفترض مثلا إنك كنت تقوم بعمل تنزيل Download من النت -- وهذا التنزيل راح يكمل مثلا بعد ساعة وانت مستعجل وتريد الذهاب لمكان ما وتريد بعد الانتهاء من ال Download ان يقوم جهاز الكمبيوتر باطفاء نفسه بنفسه و تكون متأكد بان النت تم فصلة وجهاز الكمبيوتر تم أطفاءة بشكل سليم,,
اول شئ نروح على أبدأ start
بعدين تشغيل Run
نكتب الأمر التالى

shutdown -s -t 3600 
مع مراعاة الفراغ بين الحروف
علما بأن الرقم 3600 عبارة عن ساعة كاملة-- هذة المدة اللي راح يطفي الجهاز بعدها -- طبعا تستطيع أن تزيد المدة أو تنقصها حسب تقديرك و ظروفك
ملاحظة : المدة تحسب بالثواني -- يعنى الساعة 60 دقيقة و الدقيقة 60 ثانية -- تبقى الساعة = 

بعد كتابة الأمر السابق وتنفيذه راح يظهر لك مربع يقولك كم بقى من وقت على ما يطفي جهازك ( بالساعة و الدقيقة و الثانية ) 3600 ثانية -- واذا مثلا تريد بعد ساعتين يطفي الجهاز 3600×2=7200 -- وهكذا 


الان -- لنفرض إنك رجعت بسرعة من المكان الذى غادرت أليه -- قبل الجهاز ما يطفى -- و عايز تلغى الأمر وتريد المتابعة في عملك على الجهاز -- هتعمل أيه ؟ -- العداد عمال يعد -- تتصرف كيف ؟
نروح مرة ثانية على start -- و بعدها Run 
ونكتب الأمر التالى

shutdown -a

وبهذا نكون قد لغينا عملية ال shutdown للجهاز

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شكرا :Smile:

----------


## MR.X

مشكور صديقي .

اتوقع الموضوع مكرر .

قيد البحث

----------


## The Gentle Man

يسلموا
طريقه حلوه ومجربه

----------


## أم صالح 99

جزاك الله خير

----------

